# ebennen maske -weiss.schwarz - ist weg



## arminar (27. März 2014)

hallo, ihr lieben,

" 10 000 " mal habe ich die ebenenmaske ( weisse -schwarze fläche neben der ebenenminiatur ) benutzt 
- und nun ist sie plötzlich weg - 
und es erscheint nur das maskensymbol mit dem kreis in der mitte .

natürlich kann ich jetzt nur raten, ob die schwarze oder weisse maske aktiv ist.

bitte, wie bekomme ich die normale  weiss - schwarze  maskenfläche wieder angezeigt ?

( photoshop  mit  str-alt shift  gestartet, lässt die normale maske zwar wieder erscheinen,
aber beim nächsten photoshop-aufruf , wird wieder diese dämliche Maske mit dem kreis angezeigt.

bitte , wer kennt die exakte lösung ?

vielen dank
armin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. März 2014)

Hi,
falls ich jetzt richtig verstehe was du meinst liegt das daran das du die Miniaturgröße auf „ohne“ gestellt hast.
In der Ebenenpalette oben rechts auf den Pfeil klicken und dann Bedienfeldoptionen. Dort kannst du dann die Voransichtsgröße in der Ebenenpalette einstellen.

Grüße


----------



## arminar (28. März 2014)

hallo, ganz herzlichen dank !"

ich arbeite als sehr anspruchsvoller ( und erfolgreicher ) "amateur" mit photoshop 
und war so was von genervt ... , und mir ist nicht erkennbar , wann - wie ... diese umstellung auf  "ohne " geschehen konnte....

   d i r   meinen allerherzlichsten dank 

und ein schönes, erholsames wochenende.

lg   Armin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. März 2014)

Hi Armin,
würdest du dich bitte an die Netiquette, siehe Recht-, Groß- und Kleinschreibung halten.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------

